# Suspend to ram is working FreeBSD 12.0-CURRENT



## uii (Sep 24, 2018)

Congratulations.
I installed FreeBSD 12  and suspend my box now....

...and came back.
Suspend to ram is working on my old Lenovo Thinkcentre M58p.

But I have to enable "lock screen" in Mate. Otherwise the box hangs.

With FreeBSD 11.2 I wasn't able to suspend to ram.
I really like this feature on a desktop computer.

Thanks to the developers.


----------

